# Visualization of Music "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" by Tchaikovsky



## fiestared (Jul 23, 2018)

How the visualization of music could show all the details of the orchestration


----------



## benuzzell (Jul 23, 2018)

What amazes me most about this is that someone sat down and made this. The amount of tiny adjustments they must've made...that's dedication. Pretty cool, though. I love Tchaikovsky. Good find!


----------



## TGV (Jul 23, 2018)

Lovely. I wonder if it was constructed backwards.


----------



## Kent (Jul 23, 2018)

Compare with


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 12, 2018)

This is what piano roll views will be like as AI starts to dominate the compositional process. As I wrote that I was not serious, but come to think of it...


----------

